# Help For Another Tractor Owner



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin  :tractorsm 

He would like to see any picture of the SEARS Sleeve hitch lift #24535
He would also like to see any picture of the SEARS ELECTRIC LIFT
# 24545. He said he was told that if you have the # 24535 set up on the tractor you can hook the ELECTRIC ACTUATOR to the same hitch. 
Can anyone help him out? He has the ACTUATOR and the SLEEVE HITCH MANUAL type but he said there is no place to hook the ACTUATOR to on the upper plate of the tractor:duh: :duh: 
Should he just send the # 24535 back and get the #24545 plate of is there just a part missing?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam Topdj put a older style manual hitch on his and used a actuator on it. Take a look at his pictures and see if that would work for him.

Link to Topdj post


----------

